# 3-D repair kits



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

3-D repair kits which is best and why? and who actually has them instock


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Although I don't think he has them in stock, G&K Archery can get them. I believe they run around $100 and repair quite a few 3D targets with one kit. I don't recall the name of the kit but they worked quite well. We used 3 or 4 of these kits over a few years to repair targets at Kent-County


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

George at the bow shop has them in stock. We used it to repair a few targets at Elmira. They seemed to work well. We also painted a few targets with exterior latex paint and filled small holes with latex caulking. 

Chris


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

anyone your way comming down Chris?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Unfortunately I am not. I don't know if anyone from Kitchener Waterloo is heading your way. 

Is anyone from K/W heading to Lambton-Kent this weekend?


----------



## btmckay (Dec 7, 2003)

The best repair kit for 3D targets is made by 3-D Country. 
They have the best arrow pull(just like a Rienhart) and the arrow
hole heals over great. I have used the kit that most places carry
and the foam is hard and doesn't heal up once hit.

Brian


----------

